# SCUSA SE OPEN Results



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry for the delay guys. I was beat last night and spent the day in court today. 

Here you go.


*S.E. Open Results

Name 100 125 150 175 

Brittany Booker nm 401.5 nm nm 
Everet Melcher nm 430.0 nm nm 
J.T. Roehrs nm nm nm 488.0
Bill Starling nm 524.0 nm nm
Mark Ganrude 532.5 561.5 560.0 533.5
Don Melcher nm 370.5* 561.0nm
John Pearce nm 580.0 542.5 nm
Frank Mitchell 578.5 580.5 nm nm
Bill Bailey nm 603.0 nm nm
Sidney Lowe 603.5 612.0 606.5 nm
Brian Cain nm 624.0 572.5 nm 
Brain Tarman nm 602.0 586.5 nm
Wayne Hill nm 654.0 634.5 nm
Ryan White nm 658.0 nm nm
Tony Pendergrass nm 638.0 620.5 nm
John Snell nm 696.0 644.5 nm
Willie Wall nm 710.0 696.0 nm
Ron Snell nm 725.5 719.0 nm
Robert Hudak nm 752.0 nm nm
Tommy Farmer nm nm 827.0 (New USA 150 g record)*


* need to verify with Don.


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

congrats Tommy and to all the other casters


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Tommy the 370 was the 125 and the 561 was 150, that is a new PB for the old man.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Coll,

Very nice casting Don. And no broken rods!!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Great everyone!

And Tommy, mucho congrats on another broken record.

Wish I could have been there. But I'm determined to make at least one this year. Have to get my new Abu out there and earning its keep! 

evan


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for the tips Tommy, next time 600 feet.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to Tommy and all involved for hosting another great tournament! I had a blast meeting people and seeing familiar faces.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Robert,

GREAT casting!!!

For those that heven't seen him, Robert was absolutely crushing the groundcast. 752 feet is huge.

Congratulations!!

Tommy


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dont recognize alottta names..hopefully get to the next one meet some new people..havent thrown over grass in forever...fishing got in the way this past wkend...aint lookin like a fishing weekend coming up tho


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm listed first for 'ladies first' and not for 'shortest cast', right? 

Tommy - thanks for all the help especially on Friday and through out the tournament. After Friday's disaster, I wondered if I would even get a cast on record! Thanks for the support, encouragement, tips, techniques, etc, etc.

It was great to meet more people from P&S - still trying to put user names and 'real' names together. Maybe I'll implement name tags as part of the registration process... just kidding.

Tommy, Wayne, & Bob - thanks for all your work in putting this tournament together. I had a great time at my first tournament. 500 ft is only 98.5 feet away and I practiced on getting there again today!

Sorry guys, this won't be my last. You'll have to put up with me again! 

Willie - one question, have you changed that ringtone yet?!?

Britt


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

way to go guys, grats to all!!


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Tommy: Many congrats on the extra foot (for the new record). Persistance pays off again. Also for taking charge of setting the court up.

Everyone: Congrats to all the casters for the great distances achieved.

I just realized that 700' is the new 600' :-(

See you in Charlotte.

Cheers, 
Brian


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Britt , we'll wear the name tags if you bring the treats . Nice to meet you and congrats on your first tourny . 

Brian


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

dang John, big bro got you again?

Wayne, 654 not bad for the first time casting since last years tournament.

Tommy, seriously, stop showing off.


J/K big guy, nice cast and congrats.


Sorry I missed it. I WILL be there next time to embarrass myself yet again.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Looks like you all had a great event and with 12 casters over 600'

Well done Tommy on your new record - how long will you let it stay at that distance before increasing it ? 

Well done to everyone.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Tommy, please check on something. Robert's 752' on the 125g OTG should be a new record if I'm not mistaken. Great casting Robert and glad to see everyone again and meet more great folks. Charlotte will be a great tourney so please come out and share in the friendship and casting.

Tick with sunglasses is out!

Ron


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy,

Congratulations on a great event and personal performance. Glad to see such a good turn out also.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Congratulation Tommy on the new record. I'm glad that you got some good weather on Sunday. It sound like everyone had a good time.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

britt it was nice meeting you for the first time, if i ever see a spyder going down the highway with a zippy sticking out the window ill know its you. and thanks for the great brownies.

willie wacker, better get some new shoes, tape wont keep the water out

got a little frustrating not being able to get in bounds all weekend but it was good seeing everyone again

tommy you did a good job throwing this together at the last minute

ryan, he dissapeared again

tick with sunglasses, cracked me up

and little john, even tho for just a day, good to see ya little buddy

see you all in charollette or chesapeake

frank


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Frank, where did you find the furball pick?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

This was a really nice get together. Fun was had by all and even a little rain and mud was OK. I really appreciate the chance to meet and cast with some of the best folks around, not to mention some of the best casters around as well. I've got my work cut out for me. I know Britt is coming on strong and at the rate she progressed this weekend, she'll be past me and gone. Damn, I better go practice this afternoon . Actually Britt, I hope you get the 500 soon and then go for the 600. I want to see you press Tommy!:beer: Here's to ya!

Bill:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Kinda off topic, but...*



Fish Hunter said:


> Frank, where did you find the furball pick?


Not sure about the one you saw at the tourney, but Rapala makes a pair of fishing clippers that are great. They have a fold-out pick and knife blade, plus the cutting blades are flat, the handles are wide and the thumb handle is rubber-coated.

Evan


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Fish Hunter said:


> Frank, where did you find the furball pick?


I think he told me that was the pick his wife used when she gave him a perm.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I think he told me that was the pick his wife used when she gave him a perm.


Atta Girl!! I see you've learned to trash talk with the best of em. 

I can't remember who made the comment about John P and cuz Bill resembling the two old guys in the balcony on the muppets, but that one had me rolling.


Despite a muddy field and dodging raindrops the first two days, this turned out to be a very enjoyable, (and entertaining) event.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

It is actually a Sheperds hook for dental use, but I have been unable to find one with the cap like his was. Way cool little tool and everyone knows about boys and their toys.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

well if you buy a highlite kit like my wife gets when she colors her hair (and mine) the pick is used to pull the hair thru the cap, its plastic with a hook, wont cut the line and works perfectly

frank


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Since I already have this beautiful blonde partial head of hair, I will pass on the kit. But, there is a Sally's Supply in town. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

demonfish said:


> britt it was nice meeting you for the first time, if i ever see a spyder going down the highway with a zippy sticking out the window ill know its you. and thanks for the great brownies.
> 
> Frank


Yeah, don't think you will see too many of those so you better wave! You are very welcome for the brownies. Thanks for finally eating one after I offered a dozen times!!!



bstarling said:


> I know Britt is coming on strong and at the rate she progressed this weekend, she'll be past me and gone. Damn, I better go practice this afternoon . Actually Britt, I hope you get the 500 soon and then go for the 600. I want to see you press Tommy!:beer: Here's to ya!
> Bill:fishing:


I've already been practicing since my return to TN, have you????  My goal is 500 by Charlotte so I've got my work cut out for me! 



Surf Cat said:


> Atta Girl!! I see you've learned to trash talk with the best of em.
> 
> I can't remember who made the comment about John P and cuz Bill resembling the two old guys in the balcony on the muppets, but that one had me rolling.


O yeah, I can talk some trash. I was rather reserved this weekend having just met most everyone for the first time. Watch out in Charlotte! I'm pretty sure Frank said he had a perm. 

I think that was Kingfeeder that made that comment. That and tick with sunglasses had to be the best!


----------



## Dalyn V. (Feb 5, 2009)

OK I see, what was in the brownies. Tommy did you do like Jerry V. always said to do when you break a new record and go give a urine specimen all kidding aside sounds like everyone had a great time way to go Tommy.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nice showing.
would be interesting to know what outfits casters were using.
any spinners?


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I just wanted to congratulate everyone for coming out the first 2009 SportcastUsa tourney of the year. Sounds like it was an awesome tourney. Congrats to everyone on their cast. Tommy, congrats on the record! Looks like it will be an interesting year like everyone predicted................look forward to the rest of the tourneys!

Carlos


----------



## ohiocaster (Nov 29, 2008)

*Top Spot?*

Hey Britt, keep up the practicing... I plan on taking the top spot  from you at Charlotte. Hopefully there will be more "beginners like me" show up and with the kids and all turn out to be the biggest event yet!
Even with the NASCAR folk in town.
Looking forward to gettin' out and practicing this weekend before the Ohia weather goes back to snow

7 weeks!

Barry


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*nice tourny*

Nice numbers everyone, congratulations, Tommy on the 827 , I hope we have good weather at the NE open and Wayne , lets see what I can do with the mag elite


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> nice showing.
> would be interesting to know what outfits casters were using.
> any spinners?


No spinners- it was a bit odd-- usually at least one or two casters use spinning gear-- not this time. ( I threw one on practice day for field testing, but not during the tournament.)


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Way to go everyone and Tommy, congrats on the Record!



Surf Cat said:


> No spinners- it was a bit odd-- usually at least one or two casters use spinning gear-- not this time.


There will be a couple guys casting them at Marlton!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's good to know.. I hope we have a good turn out.



Sgt_Slough said:


> Way to go everyone and Tommy, congrats on the Record!
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a couple guys casting them at Marlton!


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*Kudos To All!*

Congrats to all & Tommy for outdoing his best! Special kudos to the kingfeeder... Mr Robert Hudak. As Ron Snell mentioned earlier... Is his 125gm. cast of 752', a new American Record? Way to go Big Guy! I am Beaming with proudness for you! It is truly the Wizard & a little bit Wand:beer:


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

*Yo Stevie Wonder*

I just wanted to say 2nd's to HudAK,R for his 125 g otg cast of 752 feet. I think that is a Nat. record, not sure..Thats a long way from his mid 650's from Shallote last year

Way to go Kingfeeder. You may not catch many kings, but u can @#$* sure cast

Rick


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

jettyjumper said:


> I just wanted to say 2nd's to HudAK,R for his 125 g otg cast of 752 feet. I think that is a Nat. record, not sure..Thats a long way from his mid 650's from Shallote last year
> 
> Way to go Kingfeeder. You may not catch many kings, but u can @#$* sure cast
> 
> Rick


Yep-- keep your eye on this guy-- oodles of power, and his casts just got smoother as the weekend wore on.. 

Congrats Robert !!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Some of the fellas at the tourney did mention that I had passed the 125 OTG record. I haven't heard any confirmation from Tommy or Bob yet. I believe Bob had it at 725'. Big wind around here today, I hope they get some of this at the NE Open tomorrow. 

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys. Some of the fellas at the tourney did mention that I had passed the 125 OTG record. I haven't heard any confirmation from Tommy or Bob yet. I believe Bob had it at 725'. Big wind around here today, I hope they get some of this at the NE Open tomorrow.
> 
> Robert


Nice casting Tommy and Rob. Good to see you guys still throwing.


Funny thing is, rob calls me up after the tourney and says thats one of the few times he's even picked up a rod in almost a year 

Someday when I slow down with fishing, i might pick up a field rod again.




Jesse


----------

